# SUCHE Textanzeige von SAE



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2008)

Hallo Kollegen.

Ich suche eine Textanzeige von SAE mit Interbusanschluss.

SAE-MT-80-2-IBS 
AN-SW: 0281-5090 Rev.2.78 
AN-HV: 4201-0003 Rev.2.16 

Wer irgendwo so ein Ding rumliegen hat bitte sofort anbieten. Auch wenn es defekt sein sollte.
Die Geräte werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Ersatztyp ?


----------



## sps-freak (16 Juli 2008)

*Hallo*

Also wenn Du noch einen Tag Geduld hast, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das wir von diesen SAE-Textanzeigen noch einige im Lager liegen haben. Kann aber erst Morgen im Laufe des Tages nachschauen. Ich melde mich wieder.


Gruß

sps-freak


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Juli 2008)

das wäre ja ein Ding.... schau mal bitte nach und wenn du eine oder zwei davon verkaufen willst bitte sofort Bescheid sagen.........


----------



## sps-freak (18 Juli 2008)

*Textanzeige SAE*

Hallo,

also wir haben nachgeschaut, ich denke aber es ist nicht ganz was Du suchst.
Wir haben noch 6 original verpackte *"SAE Panels MT-60".*
Ich geb Dir mal die Daten ob Du ev. damit etwas anfangen kannst, bei uns liegen die nur rum.
*SAE MT-60*
*AN-SW: 0281-6507 rev. 2.75*
*AN-HW: 0205-0001 rev. 2.10*
*SN 71212*
diese Textdisplays waren für den Einsatz an einer Simatic S5 vorgesehen.

Wenn Du sie gebrauchen kannst melde Dich einfach.

kannst auch direkt mailen an: spsfreak-ko@web.de


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juli 2008)

Leider nicht.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank. Wir werden jetzt eine Sütron-Anzeige einbauen und das Projekt konvertieren. Viel Arbeit aber wohl nicht zu ändern....

Danke aber erstmal.


----------



## Taste120 (18 Juli 2008)

*SAE Textdisplay*

Hallo
Habe hier noch eine funktionierende KA-80 von SAE.
AN-SW:0281-5107
AN-HW:0200-0001
Wenn Interesse besteht bitte unter R_Dobe@web.de melden.


----------

